# Rumor: Kings management wanted to draft Elfrid Payton, owner Vivek Ranadivé overruled for Nik Stauskas



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In a look inside the Kings’ draft-night war room, owner Vivek Ranadivé and general manager Pete D’Alessandro discussed Nik Stauskas and Elfrid Payton while Sacramento is on the clock:
> 
> Ranadivé: “Stauskas or Payton? For me, Stauskas.”
> D’Alessandro: “I say Stauskas.”
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....ner-vivek-ranadiv-overruled-for-nik-stauskas/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this comes as a surprise to no one who was paying attention. They posted videos publicly of the front office team members arguing about this pick.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That management/ownership group is a mess and will be for years to come. I want to like them but they won't let me..Poor Demarcus.


----------

